# Hilbert to Cavs, Pacers have received the calls from Cavs.



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Deal could include both Waiters and Thompson?



http://sportige.com/nba-rumors-cleveland-cavaliers-interested-in-trade-for-roy-hibbert-09-28-2014/

https://twitter.com/massey_evan/status/516107774069993472


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It'd make more sense for Cleveland to have held on to Bogans if they were going to try to do this mid-season. If Indy found themselves worried about losing Roy in free agency next summer, Waiters/Thompson/Memphis first/Bogans wouldn't be a terrible return.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

article

Varejao 9.7 million and Waiters 4 million for Hilbert


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd take Waiters and Thompson for sure.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ballscientist said:


> article
> 
> Varejao 9.7 million and Waiters 4 million for Hilbert


They still have the ability to make a trade workable, it just would have been easier if they held onto Bogans. Even though he's constantly hurt, Andy V's good enough that you still want him around if you're in win-now mode.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

...I'm really skeptical this is authentic... but DAYUM if it's true.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if my heart can take anymore. This is insane.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hilbert :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I know this might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't like the fit of Hibbert on this team. I fear he might bog down the offense and just slow the team down. After a couple years, people might just be thinking of him as a detriment whenever he's in the game like Perkins on the Thunder.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> I know this might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't like the fit of Hibbert on this team. I fear he might bog down the offense and just slow the team down. After a couple years, people might just be thinking of him as a detriment whenever he's in the game like Perkins on the Thunder.


Surely he can't do that much damage to a team offensively that has Lebron, Love and Irving on it. Can he?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I know this might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't like the fit of Hibbert on this team. I fear he might bog down the offense and just slow the team down. After a couple years, people might just be thinking of him as a detriment whenever he's in the game like Perkins on the Thunder.


Thing is, Perkins hasn't been doing the same thing for years and just had the game change around him - he never really came back all the way from that blown out knee. He went from being a good all-around defensive center to strictly a one-on-one defender for big post-up centers.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> I know this might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't like the fit of Hibbert on this team. I fear he might bog down the offense and just slow the team down. After a couple years, people might just be thinking of him as a detriment whenever he's in the game like Perkins on the Thunder.


Yes as I thought more about it, I began thinking the same thing.

I have a feeling it's all just made-up for marketing purposes anyway as I literally haven't heard this rumor anywhere except this source.

Oh yeah, and there's NO ****ing way we're trading Varejao... LeBron won't let it happen and the city would probably riot.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

The more I think about it, the more I think this trade would be a blessing in disguise for Cleveland. This helps them a lot with their rim protection problem. Not to mention, Anderson Varejao coming off the bench for Cleveland would be huge. He's much more reliable playing sixth man minutes than he is playing the starter role, and quite honestly, Varejao is a damn good sixth man for a team like this.



Voyaging said:


> Yes as I thought more about it, I began thinking the same thing.
> 
> I have a feeling it's all just made-up for marketing purposes anyway as I literally haven't heard this rumor anywhere except this source.
> 
> *Oh yeah, and there's NO ****ing way we're trading Varejao*... LeBron won't let it happen and the city would probably riot.


They won't need to. A trio of Waiters, Thompson, and Haywood along with the pick should be more than enough for Hibbert as long as the Cavs are able to get a third team involved in the trade.

And apparently there is some truth to these rumors from what I've read, there has definitely been some talking among the two teams. But it's a very unlikely trade, which makes me sad.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

XxIrvingxX said:


> They won't need to. A trio of Waiters, Thompson, and Haywood along with the pick should be more than enough for Hibbert as long as the Cavs are able to get a third team involved in the trade.
> 
> And apparently there is some truth to these rumors from what I've read, there has definitely been some talking among the two teams. But it's a very unlikely trade, which makes me sad.


According to the one article it said something along the lines of "Varejao would have to be included to make cap space for Hibbert."

But yeah I think these rumors are completely unfounded, this tspence guy has a history of making outlandish and inaccurate predictions.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I know this might be an unpopular opinion, but *I don't like the fit of Hibbert on this team.* I fear he might bog down the offense and just slow the team down. After a couple years, people might just be thinking of him as a detriment whenever he's in the game like Perkins on the Thunder.


I totally agree. He's slow, looks goofy and tires out when he is needed most.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It sounds funny to me.

Anderson and Waiters have more weakness than Hibbert.
If I were Pacers, I'd request additional two first round picks from Cavs.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Make the cake bigger idea

Cavs get Hibbert

Lakers get Thompson, Waiters, Haywood, $3 mil

Pacers get Randle, Jordan Hill

Pacers don't want Thompson and Waiters because they are seeking for bad contracts (overpaid). Lakers have no problems with the Cap.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

On a less rigorous note, I just could not see Hibbert in a Cavs jersey, the thought to me just seems so out of place.



Ballscientist said:


> It sounds funny to me.
> 
> Anderson and Waiters have more weakness than Hibbert.
> If I were Pacers, I'd request additional two first round picks from Cavs.


Varejao is stronger than Hibbert in almost every aspect of the game (except not being hurt and actually getting minutes).


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ballscientist said:


> Make the cake bigger idea
> 
> Cavs get Hibbert
> 
> ...


You're not making any sense here. You're assuming that the amount they want is going to be beyond what they are worth. Keep in mind that on the Cavaliers, they will not be able to show if they are worth those contracts they are seeking because of the fact that there's the best basketball player in the world and two other big time all stars on the team. They won't be able to provide that amount of production that is needed. On the Pacers, however, where Paul George is gone for the season and in this scenario Hibbert is gone as well, that leaves the door open for Waiters and Thompson to show what they are truly made of. 

You're also assuming that they don't want Waiters or Thompson. There has been no word on whether or not they want either of those two yet.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I totally agree. He's slow, looks goofy and tires out when he is needed most.


Hibbert had some really, really bad games last year. His head really seemed messed up. I would not be confident in bringing his to a new team, especially if it takes good players / picks to get him.


----------

